# Opening Day Buck



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I got this eight point on opening day. We were on our second drive of the day, and it was raining pretty steadily. This buck came out of the woods along with another smaller buck. He was trotting across the field in front of us. When he saw a couple of guys in hunter orange with guns, he decided to switch gears, and picked up the pace. I put the red dot on the boiler room, and pulled the trigger. He never missed a step, and I was starting to wonder if I hit him. He didn't offer another shot as he ran through a small patch of woods, and then jumped a fence and crossed a road. I started thinking, sumbitch, I know I hit him. As he started climbing the incline on the far side of the road (dirt county road), he slowed down, then stopped, and rolled back down the hill and landed in the middle of the road.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice buck. I have to ask do all deer stick their tongue out after being killed or is that something that you hunters do? It seems like every picture has the tongue hanging out.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It usually happens when the deer dies. I try to make a habit of putting it back in the mouth before I take pictures, but it was raining, and I was anxious to get to higher, and drier, ground.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Nice buck. I have to ask do all deer stick their tongue out after being killed or is that something that you hunters do? It seems like every picture has the tongue hanging out


what het said,but you'd make funny faces too if someone busted your innards with a chunk of lead  

nice deer,steve.i've seen lots of deer run a good distance when hit right in the ticker.amazing how they still have the energy to do that.shot a doe one year,that ran about 30 yards after i hit her.perfect broadside standing heart shot at short range.there was nothing left of her heart.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> what het said,but you'd make funny faces too if someone busted your innards with a chunk of lead


Don't make fun of me I'm just a city slicker.  I don't think it would even have to bust my innards for me to make a funny face.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

was juust wondering what that buck weighed ??????? i shoy a 9 pointer yesterday.the rack was,nt that impressive but the good thing is it FIELD DRESSED SOME WHERE BETWEEN 180-185 LBS !!!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice deer Steve.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

nice buck steve, Im sure you were glad to have the red dot scope for a moving deer.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

That is a nice deer - great planning too - dropped right in the middle of the road so you didn't have to drag him. Gotta remember that for next year!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Ready for Turtle Creek


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Hope to see something like that tomorrow.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice buck. Gotta love a short drag. Do you cut your own deer ? Looks very clean.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lady luck has been watching over you this year. first 2 - 6 pounders 20 minutes before check-in at hawgfest and now a kill shot on a running buck..i guess its better to be lucky than good.

just kidding steve, someone has to bust your chops. nice buck. those filets look sweet.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Bluefinn said:


> Do you cut your own deer ? Looks very clean.


Yes, I butcher my deer. I let it hang at camp for a few days, then skin it and break it down, and put the meat into a cooler. When I get home, I clean up the backstraps and tenderloins (in the picture), and everything else is ground up and made into Hungarian sausage.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Any chance some of that Hungarian sausage might find it's way to Turtle Creek? I've had venison summer sausage and trail bologna, but I've never had any made into Hungarian sausage. The tenderloins you did last year were terrific.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'll make sure and bring some to Turtle Creek.


Speaking of Turtle Creek. I got a Christmas card from the owner today. I think we might have put them in a higher tax bracket last year.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

You don't think the card was just due to your rugged good looks?


----------

